# destin?



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Will be coming down dec 26 for week.Have never pulled boat down this time of year.What can I hope to catch.Will be staying in place on destn harbor.Will fish inshore and off if weather permits.Any help would be nice.thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If the weather permits the fishing is usually awesome. Just about anything is catchable except a few pelagics. You will even be able to jig up some big Aj's on the steel wrecks also.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

*destin*

lets hope the weather is good then.Lobster let me know if you what to go only 2 will be fishing this trip.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

The deepwater AJ and grouper fishery this time of year is great when you can get a weather window. Hit steel wrecks for Aj's and rocks or smaller wrecks for Grouper...George know his stuff, especially jigging. I'd definitely take him to have him show you the ropes.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Just let me know ahead of time and I will see what my schedule looks like.


----------



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

We have been killing the Reds and Sheepshead at the Destin Bridge. Mostly oversized Reds, but have caught quite a few in the slot so far. Lots of Blues there also, if you run into them move to another spot. They will run you out of bait quick.

Good Luck.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

what have you been getting them on shrimp?


----------



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

Shrimp for the Sheepies. Have caught a few Reds on them, but mainly have caught Reds on Pinfish. They are really hard to get lately but they seem to work best. Haven't tried finger mullet only because we have been without a net. Christmas should fix that. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've had trouble finding the pinfish myself, I can usually get a few off the deeper dock in the harbor but it's a lot of work. Do you know anywhere else in the area that they might be hiding? 

And for the poster if you have a depth finder look around for holes back in the harbor and there should be plenty of white trout if the weather keeps you out of the gulf and like he said before there are LOADS of sheephead under the bridge and around the coast gaurd station rite now.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like the hardest part of this trip is bait not fish.


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bait is Key!


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

When you say deep holes how deep are you talking .I stay in harbor 3 to 4 times a year and it look to me that harbor is not as deep as it was couple years back.If antbody what to say where the deep spots are that would be very helpful.thanks .Hope all have MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------

